# Quote scudetto: Milan lontano da Juve e Inter.



## admin (16 Luglio 2022)

Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.


----------



## kipstar (16 Luglio 2022)

ci sta.

bene così comunque.....


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Luglio 2022)

Tra poco arrivano gli indignati..Per me non ci sarà storia,vedo favoritissima e con favoritismi la latrina torinese,nell'anno del centenario ovino faranno tutto e il contrario di tutto per vincere,oltre al fatto che comunque nel ridicolo campionato italico gente come Pogba,Di Maria,Vlahovic da subito e non a gennaio e Chiesa se recupera discretamente ti fanno 90 punti ballando su un piede.


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Luglio 2022)

Le quote sono giuste, il milan non è staccatissimo in realtà. Sul campo è tutto diverso. Ci sarà lotta tra le tre ma non vedo il milan dietro, posto che vincere due scudetti in fila sarebbe solo la seconda volta nella nostra storia lasciando perdere il periodo pionieristico


----------



## Prealpi (16 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Le quote sono giuste, il milan non è staccatissimo in realtà. Sul campo è tutto diverso. Ci sarà lotta tra le tre ma non vedo il milan dietro, posto che vincere due scudetti in fila sarebbe solo la seconda volta nella nostra storia lasciando perdere il periodo pionieristico


Nei primi anni novanta ne abbiamo vinti anche tre di fila e quattro in cinque anni


----------



## Prealpi (16 Luglio 2022)

Tutto questa fiducia nella squadra Sabauda mi sembra un poco eccessiva


----------



## danjr (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.


Giusto così, se non fai niente sul mercato poi.vieni scavalcato


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Luglio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Nei primi anni novanta ne abbiamo vinti anche tre di fila e quattro in cinque anni


appunto l'unica volta con Capello. Nessun altro allenatore ci è riuscito


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Luglio 2022)

Però una volta il primo obiettivo era la Champions e in campionato facevamo un ampio turnover.


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Luglio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Però una volta il primo obiettivo era la Champions e in campionato facevamo un ampio turnover.


la champions ora è un vero terno al lotto. Se quello è il primo obiettivo la probabilità di fallire è superiore al 90%. Vedo meglio la juve in cl che in campionato, sicuro che passerà gli ottavi dopo i recenti disastri. Noi con le giuste ambizioni


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.


Noi saremo in lotta con Cerchione e D'avanzo


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.


Ecco. Queste sono le quote che aspettavo.
Sono la risposta a chi pensa che ci sia un complotto mondiale per sminuirci.
Qui si parla di soldi.
Nessuno perde soldi per sminuirci.
Campionati in carica o no, ci siamo indeboliti. E come le altre non erano così lontane da noi e si sono rinforzate, il risultato è che ci hanno scavalcato.
Almeno sulla carta.
Poi magari lo vinciamo. E pure con merito.
Ma se l'anno scorso avevamo gli astri allineati (cambi di allenatori e cessioni di giocatori importanti per le altre), questa volta non abbiamo più questo vantaggio.


----------



## Route66 (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.


Molto bene.....più o meno come lo scorso anno ma in questo una eventuale vittoria sarebbe una cosa epica!!!
Ma ci pensate alzare lo scudo e la seconda stella in faccia ai cartonati falliti e alla squadra di stato?!?
Brividi....


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco. Queste sono le quote che aspettavo.
> Sono la risposta a chi pensa che ci sia un complotto mondiale per sminuirci.
> Qui si parla di soldi.
> Nessuno perde soldi per sminuirci.
> ...


Tu pensi che se il milan per assurdo comprasse prima del campionato 3 campioni tornerebbe in prima fila?

Io dico di no.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu pensi che se il milan per assurdo comprasse prima del campionato 3 campioni tornerebbe in prima fila?
> 
> Io dico di no.


Io penso di sì.
Un bookmaker deve pensare ai soldi.
Dare una quota più alta alla vera favorita ti può fare perdere milioni.
Se il Milan avesse preso Botman, Renato e Dybala (non dico che sarebbe il mercato che bisognava fare eh) sarebbe in testa.
Opinione mia.
Indimostrabile purtroppo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Luglio 2022)

Le altre si sono rinforzate, noi siamo fermi al palo, con un Ibra ancora più vecchio e ancora più rotto e un Kessie in meno in mezzo al campo. 

Già non eravamo favoriti lo scorso anno (abbiamo vinto in modo meritatissimo), figuriamoci quest anno


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io penso di sì.
> Un bookmaker deve pensare ai soldi.
> Dare una quota più alta alla vera favorita ti può fare perdere milioni.
> Se il Milan avesse preso Botman, Renato e Dybala (non dico che sarebbe il mercato che bisognava fare eh) sarebbe in testa.
> ...


il bookmaker cambia la quota in base al volume dei soldi puntati dalla gente, stai tranquillo che pure avessimo preso botman, sanches e cdk nell'opinione pubblica staremmo sempre dietro a inter e juve perche nell'immaginario collettivo, costruito anche dalla stampa prezzolata, gli acquisti di lukaku, pogba e di maria sono piu di impatto


----------



## Maximo (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.


Se gli scudetti si assegnassero a Giugno/Luglio, l'Inter ne avrebbe già una quarantina.

La favorita sulla carta è la Juve, anche se per me hanno messo in rosa troppe figurine. Ma sappiamo che il loro più grande vantaggio è giocare in 12


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il bookmaker cambia la quota in base al volume dei soldi puntati dalla gente, stai tranquillo che pure avessimo preso botman, sanches e cdk nell'opinione pubblica staremmo sempre dietro a inter e juve perche nell'immaginario collettivo, costruito anche dalla stampa prezzolata, gli acquisti di lukaku, pogba e di maria sono piu di impatto


Non hai capito.
Lo so che le quote cambiano in modo che i bookmakers non perdono soldi e che quindi se tutti puntano sulla Juve ovviamente la sua quota scende.
Io parlo delle quote "appena rilasciate dai bookmakers". Prima che ci sia qualsiasi scommessa.
Per me sono quelle le quote più giuste.
Poi se tutti i juventini d'Italia scommettono sulla Juve e ovvio che la quota scende per forza per loro e sembrano essere i favoriti. Ma non lo erano per forza prima del inizio delle scommesse.


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.


Se rimane De Ligt la Juve non è favorita, non scherziamo


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io penso di sì.
> Un bookmaker deve pensare ai soldi.
> Dare una quota più alta alla vera favorita ti può fare perdere milioni.
> Se il Milan avesse preso Botman, Renato e Dybala (non dico che sarebbe il mercato che bisognava fare eh) sarebbe in testa.
> ...


Certo che pensano ai soldi i books, mica sono scemi.
Pensano a chi possa arrivare primo ma non sempre le valutazioni sono prettamente calcistiche ma tengono conto di tutto e proprio tutto.

Per come vedo io lo sport i campioni in carica, a maggior ragione con un mercato ancora tutto da fare , partono di diritto in prima fila.

Ma siccome chi ci mette e rimette i soldi sa come vanno certe cose punta sui soliti cavalli .
Ma questo non vuol dire che i soliti cavalli sono tecnicamente più forti.

Ti vorrei far notare , ma non penso ce ne sia bisogno, che quest'ano il milan lo scudetto avrebbe dovuto vincerlo con 10 punti sull'inter e invece lo abbiamo vinto solo all'ultima giornata perchè occhio di lince ha un potere politico che il milan non ha.

Quindi : chi ci rimette i soldi vuoi non pesi anche queste cose?
Sarà una guerra politica juve-inter, non ci sono dubbi, ma sul campo non sono più forti di noi e queste quote sono un'offesa alla legalità e all'intelligenza.


Anche io penso lo scudetto lo vincerà una tra juve e inter ma per motivi extra campo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non hai capito.
> Lo so che le quote cambiano in modo che i bookmakers non perdono soldi e che quindi se tutti puntano sulla Juve ovviamente la sua quota scende.
> Io parlo delle quote "appena rilasciate dai bookmakers". Prima che ci sia qualsiasi scommessa.
> Per me sono quelle le quote più giuste.
> Poi se tutti i juventini d'Italia scommettono sulla Juve e ovvio che la quota scende per forza per loro e sembrano essere i favoriti. Ma non lo erano per forza prima del inizio delle scommesse.


le quote iniziali tengono conto di dati oggettivi e facilmente misurabili, come fai a quantificare statisticamente l'impatto del mercato? inoltre le quote per la vittoria scudetto vengono prese ora con il mercato in corso quindi ne consegue che la questione mercato non viene prese in considerazione dai bookmaker per stilare le quote di apertura.
Per le quote di apertura semplicemente guardano allo storico, cioè su tutti i campionati di serie A giocati quante volte ha vinto la juve, quante l'inter ecc per il milan al massimo hanno valutato lo storico di quante volte il milan ha vinto due campionati di seguito.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Certo che pensano ai soldi i books, mica sono scemi.
> Pensano a chi possa arrivare primo ma non sempre le valutazioni sono prettamente calcistiche ma tengono conto di tutto e proprio tutto.
> 
> Per come vedo io lo sport i campioni in carica, a maggior ragione con un mercato ancora tutto da fare , partono di diritto in prima fila.
> ...


Non ho mai detto che sono più forti di noi per l'anno prossimo.
In una partita secca con tutti disponibili può uscire una tripla sia con Juve che con Inter.
Ma noi abbiamo un problema vero. Abbiamo una difesa di ferro, giochiamo bene, spesso anche benissimo, creiamo tanto ma non finalizziamo abbastanza.
E questo è un grossissimo handicap.
La Juve e l'Inter questo problema non dovrebbero averlo.
A me di dominare la Salernitana di turno con un 70% di possesso palla interessa il giusto se non siamo capaci di buttarla dentro.
Loro in un modo o nel altro riescono a segnare (e non e sempre pulito come giustamente dici... Il var... Il var...).


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ho mai detto che sono più forti di noi per l'anno prossimo.
> In una partita secca con tutti disponibili può uscire una tripla sia con Juve che con Inter.
> Ma noi abbiamo un problema vero. Abbiamo una difesa di ferro, giochiamo bene, spesso anche benissimo, creiamo tanto ma non finalizziamo abbastanza.
> E questo è un grossissimo handicap.
> ...


Questo tuo pensiero però stona con la tendenza italiana : in italia vince sempre la difesa meno battuta.
E infatti anche i nostri numeri non mentono.

La classifica degli scontri diretti invece smonta tutte le teorie.


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ho mai detto che sono più forti di noi per l'anno prossimo.
> In una partita secca con tutti disponibili può uscire una tripla sia con Juve che con Inter.
> Ma noi abbiamo un problema vero. Abbiamo una difesa di ferro, giochiamo bene, spesso anche benissimo, creiamo tanto ma non finalizziamo abbastanza.
> E questo è un grossissimo handicap.
> ...


Non finalizziamo perché abbiamo avuto come titolari nella trq e destra due giocatori che hanno segnato 4 gol in totale. Il problema sta tutto lì... E ad oggi non è stato risolto


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.



In difesa siamo super, se reggiamo anche la prossima stagione i primi 4 posti sono già centrati per noi.

Sul resto, se non troviamo qualche new entry di livello alto, non sarà facile vincere lo scudetto.

Quell' atmosfera miracolosa, quella tensione positiva, quella voglia di buttare il cuore oltre l' ostacolo, sono abbastanza sicuro che non ci saranno il prossimo anno.
Impossibile mantenere la corda cosi tesa per due anni consecutivi.

Serve qualcuno davanti di forte, almeno un paio, senza Kessie, con Messias e Krunic davanti, sarà assolutamente impossibile sperare che si ripeta il miracolo pari pari


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> le quote iniziali tengono conto di dati oggettivi e facilmente misurabili, come fai a quantificare statisticamente l'impatto del mercato? inoltre le quote per la vittoria scudetto vengono prese ora con il mercato in corso quindi ne consegue che la questione mercato non viene prese in considerazione dai bookmaker per stilare le quote di apertura.
> Per le quote di apertura semplicemente guardano allo storico, cioè su tutti i campionati di serie A giocati quante volte ha vinto la juve, quante l'inter ecc per il milan al massimo hanno valutato lo storico di quante volte il milan ha vinto due campionati di seguito.


Purtroppo non so cosa fanno per calcolare le quote. Ma hai ragione che utilizzano anche e forse soprattutto dati oggettivi.
Però credimi che se la Juve non avesse preso ne Pogba ne Di Maria non sarebbe così in alto. Era già indietro l'anno scorso. Non esiste nessuna ragione logica perché possa passare davanti a tutti senza un nuovo dato. E quel dato e proprio il mercato.
Se domani cediamo Theo e Leale e li rimpiaziamo con Parisi e Bernardeschi la quota che ci darà un nuovo bookmaker che inizia le sue scommesse saranno per forza molto più alte di quelle che ci avrebbe dato senza quel mercato.
Poi ragazzi, la cosa non e dimostrabile né da una parte ne dal altra.
Se volete pensare che il mondo economico voglia fare un dispetto al Milan, fate pure.
Se pensate invece che loro sanno che il campionato sarà pilotato da Juve ed Inter fate pure (e forse non avete nemmeno torto).
Io per ora guardo solo al lato sportivo.
Io ad oggi non punterei i miei soldi sul Milan.
In questo momento preciso andrei sul Inter.
Però si sa che il mercato non è ancora chiuso.


----------



## vannu994 (16 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non finalizziamo perché abbiamo avuto come titolari nella trq e destra due giocatori che hanno segnato 4 gol in totale. Il problema sta tutto lì... E ad oggi non è stato risolto


E mi sembra che anche a sto giro non riusciremo a risolverlo... Quanto è che non abbiamo un esterno destro decisivo, cioè il più prolifico in termini di goal e assist era Suso, il che la dice tutta. Spero vivamente che arrivi qualcuno e che Origi sia in grado di segnare almeno quanto Abraham.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo tuo pensiero però stona con la tendenza italiana : in italia vince sempre la difesa meno battuta.
> E infatti anche i nostri numeri non mentono.
> 
> La classifica degli scontri diretti invece smonta tutte le teorie.


Tutto e figlio del equilibrio.
Se non riusciamo a sbloccare le partite dovremmo attacare con più uomini ed esporci di più. E l'abbiamo visto in questa stagione. Quando abbiamo spinto con più uomini ci hanno imbucato. Quando abbiamo chiuso tutto dietro invece si faticava a segnare. Quindi se arriva qualcuno davanti capace di essere decisivo saro molto più tranquillo.

Saremo ancora la migliore difesa del campionato? A livello di individualità sicuramente, non scambierei i nostri con nessuno della serie A (Bremer mi piaceva molto ma va bene così). Ma non e automatico. La difesa della Juve dovrebbe fare ridere. Quella del Inter invece e robusta.


----------



## Ambrole (16 Luglio 2022)

Juve favorita????????
Secondo me è una questione Milan Inter, Juve indietro, al momento gioca con Bonucci e Rugani in difesa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Luglio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Nei primi anni novanta ne abbiamo vinti anche tre di fila e quattro in cinque anni


Infatti il Milan di Capello fu l’unico che ci riuscī. Solo quella squadra fece il bis (2 volte di fila) . Negli altri 118 anni di storia mai il Milan fece il bis (tranne quando giocavano in 6).

Sarebbe un’impresa leggendaria, ma noi ci proviamo.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.


Bene bene bene.


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2022)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> E mi sembra che anche a sto giro non riusciremo a risolverlo... Quanto è che non abbiamo un esterno destro decisivo, cioè il più prolifico in termini di goal e assist era Suso, il che la dice tutta. Spero vivamente che arrivi qualcuno e che Origi sia in grado di segnare almeno quanto Abraham.


Io pur di vedere CDK e Ziyech al Milan sarei disposto a non comprare nessuno in difesa e a centrocampo. Mi andrebbe bene pure la narrazione "Pobega è il sostituto di Kessie" pensa un po'. Un altro anno con Diaz e Salamella non lo reggerei


----------



## El picinin (16 Luglio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Tutto questa fiducia nella squadra Sabauda mi sembra un poco eccessiva


 Pero bisogna mettersi d accordo,tutti a dire che con arbitraggi giusti lo scudo lo avremmo vinto a febbraio,dunque o eravamo superiori o non lo eravamo? L Inter ha perso di 2 punti e si sta rinforzando,fa 90 punti come niente,ma i 90 punti per tutti li meritavamo già l anno scorso,e dunque chi e indietro e chi e avanti??


----------



## Simo98 (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco. Queste sono le quote che aspettavo.
> Sono la risposta a chi pensa che ci sia un complotto mondiale per sminuirci.
> Qui si parla di soldi.
> Nessuno perde soldi per sminuirci.
> ...


I famosi astri allineati che ci hanno fatto subire innumerevoli errori arbitrali, tra cui l'errore più assurdo che ci sia stato dal post-Muntari

La Juve ha fatto due ottimi acquisti e mette nel motore da inizio anno Chiesa e Vlahovic, ma tutta questa fiducia e paura sull' Inter non la concepisco


----------



## Zenos (16 Luglio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> I famosi astri allineati che ci hanno fatto subire innumerevoli errori arbitrali, tra cui l'errore più assurdo che ci sia stato dal post-Muntari
> 
> La Juve ha fatto due ottimi acquisti e mette nel motore da inizio anno Chiesa e Vlahovic, ma tutta questa fiducia e paura sull' Inter non la concepisco


Hanno un Lukaku in più,Gosens che fa la preparazione completa e probabilmente Bremer che non reputo meno forte di Skriniar. Se prendono Dybala sono loro i preferiti,arbitri permettendo.

Noi possiamo finalmente realizzare il sogno di Scaroni di arrivare quarti.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Luglio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Pero bisogna mettersi d accordo,tutti a dire che con arbitraggi giusti lo scudo lo avremmo vinto a febbraio,dunque o eravamo superiori o non lo eravamo? L Inter ha perso di 2 punti e si sta rinforzando,fa 90 punti come niente,ma i 90 punti per tutti li meritavamo già l anno scorso,e dunque chi e indietro e chi e avanti??


Sarei anche d'accordo, ma questo ragionamento presuppone che quest'anno gli arbitraggi invece saranno "giusti", e io non lo credo proprio. Assisteremo ad una replica, più o meno, della scorsa stagione, e dovremo masticare amarissimo in più di una occasione per i punti che ci saranno tolti. Questa almeno è la mia, per me scontata, previsione.


----------



## Victorss (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.


Bene così. Ci sottovalutano tutti esattamente come l'anno scorso quando siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti negli scontri diretti. 
Tutti a parlare dei grandi acquisti e dei giocatori comprati dalla Juventus quando hanno una difesa e un portiere che fanno VOMITARE. Dei terzini anonimi e sono andati a prendere giocatori a centrocampo che se va bene giocheranno alla grande mezza stagione. Giocheranno con Locatelli regista titolare? Perché parliamoci chiaro Locatelli è roba da squadra da metà classifica. Chiesa è da recuperare e Vlahovic non è detto che con lo schifo di gioco che propone Allegri non si deprima come tanti prima di lui. Anche se è un grandissimo giocatore. 
Vogliamo parlare dell' Inter? Quest' anno si gioca ogni DUE giorni per gran parte del campionato. La differenza vera tra noi e loro è che noi pur con 25 infortunati continuiamo a giocare il nostro calcio con krunic regista e Calabria a centrocampo. Loro se si infortunano Brozovic o Barella sono finiti, in panchina hanno robaccia. L hanno scorso nell' unico periodo in cui è mancato Brozo hanno perso NOVE PUNTI di vantaggio. 
Senza contare che nessuno parla del fatto che hanno perso IL GIOCATORE MIGLIORE E TRASCINATORE della scorsa stagione: Ivan Perisic.
Quindi per gli altri guardiamo solo i lati positivi perché han preso qualche figurina che si sa benissimo il massimo che può dare, per noi guardiamo solo i lati negativi di avere una squadra giovane e senza figurine? 
I giovani di talento crescono, e diventano sempre più forti. 
Maignan è il portiere più forte delle 3 squadre, Tomori non lo scambio con nessuno delle altre due, Kalulu è imbarazzante per quanta sicurezza e forza ha dimostrato e abbiamo kjier da valutare (ricordo prima dell infortunio che si parlava di difensore più forte in serie A), Theo Hernandez vogliamo davvero parlarne? Lo scambiamo con Alex Sandro o con qualcuno dell' Inter? Tonali? Lo scambiereste a cuore leggero con un centrocampista delle altre due? Bennacer secondo voi quest' anno renderà come l anno scorso? Rebic? Vogliamo parlare di Leao? Lo scambiamo con Gosens o Di Maria o chi volete? 
Ma dai ragazzi, se compriamo un paio di calciatori come si deve in trequarti saranno gli altri a rincorrere, altroché.
Il mondo del calcio italiano fortunatamente continua a sottovalutarci, e vedrete che in questi anni ci divertiremo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tutto e figlio del equilibrio.
> Se non riusciamo a sbloccare le partite dovremmo attacare con più uomini ed esporci di più. E l'abbiamo visto in questa stagione. Quando abbiamo spinto con più uomini ci hanno imbucato. Quando abbiamo chiuso tutto dietro invece si faticava a segnare. Quindi se arriva qualcuno davanti capace di essere decisivo saro molto più tranquillo.
> 
> Saremo ancora la migliore difesa del campionato? A livello di individualità sicuramente, non scambierei i nostri con nessuno della serie A (Bremer mi piaceva molto ma va bene così). Ma non e automatico. La difesa della Juve dovrebbe fare ridere. Quella del Inter invece e robusta.


Noi coi nostri centrali ci possiamo alzare tranquillamente di 50 metri.
La juve non credo proprio.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.



Non ricordo quali erano le quote scudetto a fine gennaio scorso.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.


Lo scorso anno abbiamo vinto lo scudetto per due punti sull'Inda.. quest'anno l'Inda ha preso Lukaku che nel campionato degli elefanti italiano fa la differenza eccome e garantisce gol.. noi invece ad oggi di fatto siamo fermi non abbiamo preso NESSUNO.
Direi che è normale.


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Juve favorita????????
> Secondo me è una questione Milan Inter, Juve indietro, al momento gioca con Bonucci e Rugani in difesa



La Juve attenzione che se vende de LIGT prende 2 giocatori forti e può fare:

Scezney
Sandro
Bonucci
BREMER
Cuadrado
PAREDES
Pogba
Locatelli
Chiesa
Vlahovic
Di Maria 

Tante figurine, vero. Tanti esperti con cui non apriranno un ciclo pluriennale.
Però in Italia con quell’attacco li vinceranno praticamente tutte le partite con le piccole e negli scontri diretti hanno giocatori che possono risolverli (chiesa di Maria vlahovic Pogba) quindi non so se son favoriti ma di sicuro chiudono a 80/85 punti.


----------



## sunburn (16 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno abbiamo vinto lo scudetto per due punti sull'Inda.. quest'anno l'Inda ha preso Lukaku che nel campionato degli elefanti italiano fa la differenza eccome e garantisce gol.. noi invece ad oggi di fatto siamo fermi non abbiamo preso NESSUNO.
> Direi che è normale.


Poi bisogna anche considerare che abbiam fatto 86 punti e: 1)non è facile rifarli in generale, ancor meno facile con lo stesso identico gruppo(in primis per un discorso di motivazioni); 2)non è detto che 86 punti siano sufficienti per rivincere il campionato.

In ogni caso, come scrivo sempre nei thread sulle scommesse, le quote dipendono anche dai flussi di scommesse: a torto o a ragione, chi sta scommettendo sta puntando più su Inter e Juventus ed è inevitabile che la loro quota sia più bassa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non so cosa fanno per calcolare le quote. Ma hai ragione che utilizzano anche e forse soprattutto dati oggettivi.
> Però credimi che se la Juve non avesse preso ne Pogba ne Di Maria non sarebbe così in alto. Era già indietro l'anno scorso. Non esiste nessuna ragione logica perché possa passare davanti a tutti senza un nuovo dato. E quel dato e proprio il mercato.
> Se domani cediamo Theo e Leale e li rimpiaziamo con Parisi e Bernardeschi la quota che ci darà un nuovo bookmaker che inizia le sue scommesse saranno per forza molto più alte di quelle che ci avrebbe dato senza quel mercato.
> Poi ragazzi, la cosa non e dimostrabile né da una parte ne dal altra.
> ...


nessun complotto o dispetto del mondo economico, ti sto dicendo semplicemente come fanno le quote i bookmakers e le quote iniziali tengono conto dello storico, il mercato , ripeto, non avrebbe nessuna utilità, uno perche è ancora in corso, 2 perche non è possibile oggettivamente quantificare l'impatto di questo o quell'altro acquisto. La questione mercato al massimo si riflette nell'entusiasmo dello scommettitore e li il bookmaker reagisce abbassando le quote con i volumi di scommessa piu alti. Quindi se la juve ha quote basse è perche è quella che ha vinto storicamente piu scudetti di tutti, inoltre la gente entusiasta di pogback e di maria sta puntanto in massa sull'evento vittoria campionato della juve


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco. Queste sono le quote che aspettavo.
> Sono la risposta a chi pensa che ci sia un complotto mondiale per sminuirci.
> Qui si parla di soldi.
> Nessuno perde soldi per sminuirci.
> ...


Ma la squadra è quella dello scorso campionato con Kessie in meno ma con Pobega( non si può sapere magari farà meglio) e Origi. Come puoi dire che il Milan si è indebolito ?


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

Lo scrivo con assoluta serietà senza trollare o provocare assolutamente. Giocatevi il Milan la quota è ottima. Il Milan vincerà la seconda in scioltezza. La squadra gioca a memoria, i giocatori sono lì stessi ma con un anno in poi di esperienza ma sempre con La Rosa più giovane.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo con assoluta serietà senza trollare o provocare assolutamente. Giocatevi il Milan la quota è ottima. Il Milan vincerà la seconda in scioltezza. La squadra gioca a memoria, i giocatori sono lì stessi ma con un anno in poi di esperienza ma sempre con La Rosa più giovane.


Delle volte mi chiedo se il troppo milanismo mi annebbi la vista...

Comunque se il milan piazza 3 colpi giusti il campionato lo ammazza.
Con buona pace dei books.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Delle volte mi chiedo se il troppo milanismo mi annebbi la vista...
> 
> Comunque se il milan piazza 3 colpi giusti il campionato lo ammazza.
> Con buona pace dei books.


Non è troppo milanismo, ma è una questione di logica. Il Milan ha vinto lo scudetto con questa rosa, punto 1. Punto 2 non è una rosa bollita stile Inter, bensì una rosa giovanissima quindi non vedo perché non debbano migliorare ancora. Punto 3 faccio un esempio banale: il primo Barca di Guardiola dominava perché aveva Messi vero; ma aveva tantissimi giocatori della cantera( quindi aveva speso poco e nulla), mentre il Madrid sperperava a destra e manca ma prendeva scoppole e perché secondo te ?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Non è troppo milanismo, ma è una questione di logica. Il Milan ha vinto lo scudetto con questa rosa, punto 1. Punto 2 non è una rosa bollita stile Inter, bensì una rosa giovanissima quindi non vedo perché non debbano migliorare ancora. Punto 3 faccio un esempio banale: il primo Barca di Guardiola dominava perché aveva Messi vero; ma aveva tantissimi giocatori della cantera( quindi aveva speso poco e nulla), mentre il Madrid sperperava a destra e manca ma prendeva scoppole e perché secondo te ?


Sono concetti difficili da capire per la retrograda mentalità italiana.

Ma quando noi abbiamo visto sacchi gli altri erano ancora a trapattoni.
Non c'è storia.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono concetti difficili da capire per la retrograda mentalità italiana.
> 
> Ma quando noi abbiamo visto sacchi gli altri erano ancora a trapattoni.
> Non c'è storia.


Esattamente così. Là mentalità italiota è questa: se spendi i miliardi= vittoria assicurata è calcio champagne! ma non è assolutamente così; se fosse stato così allora perché il Milan del 2017 quando ha speso i milioni su milioni è arrivato sesto e fuori a pedate dalla el? invece perché il Milan di Maldini( tirchio e pezzente da come viene chiamato) ha vinto lo scudetto? allora dico: ma qui interessa fare mercato o vincere ? a me la seconda sinceramente. Mi fido della società che sono molto più competenti di noi sicuramente.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Esattamente così. Là mentalità italiota è questa: se spendi i miliardi= vittoria assicurata è calcio champagne! ma non è assolutamente così; se fosse stato così allora perché il Milan del 2017 quando ha speso i milioni su milioni è arrivato sesto e fuori a pedate dalla el? invece perché il Milan di Maldini( tirchio e pezzente da come viene chiamato) ha vinto lo scudetto? allora dico: ma qui interessa fare mercato o vincere ? a me la seconda sinceramente. *Mi fido della società che sono molto più competenti di noi sicuramente.*



Sbagli, ci sono tanti che sono molto più capaci... di criticare ogni cosa


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma la squadra è quella dello scorso campionato con Kessie in meno ma con Pobega( non si può sapere magari farà meglio) e Origi. Come puoi dire che il Milan si è indebolito ?



Il Milan non si può dire pari allo scorso anno fino a quando non prenderà un sostituto di Kessie alla sua altezza. 

Pobega ad oggi è un update di bakayoko come quinto centrocampista. 
Origi gran presa, ma avremo il down di Giroud (un anno in più si sentirà) che difficilmente ripeterà I goal fatti, e non ci sarà per nulla Ibra, credo cmq che come prima punta siamo migliorati, quindi anche qui un plus lo vedo.
Adli ottimo ingresso, può essere un plus rispetto a BRAHIM e krunic sulla trequarti, anche se avrà bisogno di qualche mese per integrarsi ai ritmi de calcio italiano.

Quindi fino a quando non prenderemo un centrocampista livello Franck il rischio che siamo un gradino sotto rispetto ad anno scorso è reale.

Mentre Juve ed inter AD OGGI sono più competitive di loro stesse nell’estate 2021, pochi dubbi. 

Poi, se arriva CDK, un sostituto di Franck all’altezza ecc… torniamo in pole position. Però AD OGGI ci sta questa valutazione secondo me.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Esattamente così. Là mentalità italiota è questa: se spendi i miliardi= vittoria assicurata è calcio champagne! ma non è assolutamente così; se fosse stato così allora perché il Milan del 2017 quando ha speso i milioni su milioni è arrivato sesto e fuori a pedate dalla el? invece perché il Milan di Maldini( tirchio e pezzente da come viene chiamato) ha vinto lo scudetto? allora dico: ma qui interessa fare mercato o vincere ? a me la seconda sinceramente. Mi fido della società che sono molto più competenti di noi sicuramente.


Fare mercato per me è importante per aumentare il gap ma della forza della squadra sono certo.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sbagli, ci sono tanti che sono molto più capaci... di criticare ogni cosa


Ma infatti penso che alla fine la cosa che più fa irritare è questa. Il tifoso del io l’avevo detto non vede l’ora, non vede l’ora così può continuare a criticare. Ma guada va bene anche così, ma io penso( ovviamente questa è la mia opinione) che in questo Milan, non serva neanche fare tanto mercato( parlando di mercato); Adlii per cosa è stato preso ? Pobega se la società lo vuole trattenere a tutti i costi senza ascoltare nessuna offerta di altre società vuole dire che ci credono e può giocare, la difesa con Tomori e Kalulu è inamovibile! solo un pazzo può mettere in panchina questi due colossi per Botman( visto che doveva arrivare lui), solo un pazzo può togliere Tonali o Bennacer per Sanches( ma sto Sanches siamo sicuri che farà bene? il suo meglio l’ha dato per ora nella ligue1), in attacco uguale. Leao è inamovibile, Origi e Giroud sono i centravanti insieme a Rebic, l’esterno destro vogliono dare fiducia a Messias( non lo so se sia giusto ho sbagliato ma anche qui mi fido della società), Trq c’è Diaz che ci credono ancora e fanno bene( il City lo acquistò per 13 milioni a 16 anni non penso che non abbiano visto qualcosa, stessa cosa per il Real che lo prese dallo stesso City per 23 milioni a 17 anni!), l’unico che serve davvero è il belga che è un giocatore molto duttile e sa fare tutto( segna, fa segnare, è bravo di testa è veloce ma allo stesso tempo è bravo anche a rallentatore il gioco.)


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fare mercato per me è importante per aumentare il gap ma della forza della squadra sono certo.


E importante certo, ma se la squadra è già forte così, non ha senso prendere ( faccio un esempio banale) Lang che c’è già Leao, non ha senso prendere Botman quando hai Tomori e Kalulu che sono titolari inamovibili.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma infatti penso che alla fine la cosa che più fa irritare è questa. Il tifoso del io l’avevo detto non vede l’ora, non vede l’ora così può continuare a criticare. Ma guada va bene anche così, ma io penso( ovviamente questa è la mia opinione) che in questo Milan, non serva neanche fare tanto mercato( parlando di mercato); Adlii per cosa è stato preso ? Pobega se la società lo vuole trattenere a tutti i costi senza ascoltare nessuna offerta di altre società vuole dire che ci credono e può giocare, la difesa con Tomori e Kalulu è inamovibile! solo un pazzo può mettere in panchina questi due colossi per Botman( visto che doveva arrivare lui), solo un pazzo può togliere Tonali o Bennacer per Sanches( ma sto Sanches siamo sicuri che farà bene? il suo meglio l’ha dato per ora nella ligue1), in attacco uguale. Leao è inamovibile, Origi e Giroud sono i centravanti insieme a Rebic, l’esterno destro vogliono dare fiducia a Messias( non lo so se sia giusto ho sbagliato ma anche qui mi fido della società), Trq c’è Diaz che ci credono ancora e fanno bene( il City lo acquistò per 13 milioni a 16 anni non penso che non abbiano visto qualcosa, stessa cosa per il Real che lo prese dallo stesso City per 23 milioni a 17 anni!), l’unico che serve davvero è il belga che è un giocatore molto duttile e sa fare tutto( segna, fa segnare, è bravo di testa è veloce ma allo stesso tempo è bravo anche a rallentatore il gioco.)


Quando si fa mercato non si dovrebbe mai parlare di giocatori ma di cosa manca in senso assoluto.

In questo milan manca : 
-fisicità in area. Il miglior kjaer sarebbe una manna dal cielo.
-qualità tra le linee . Se poi è un 7 che fa il 10 o un 10 che staziona in mezzo è da vedere.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> E importante certo, ma se la squadra è già forte così, non ha senso prendere ( faccio un esempio banale) Lang che c’è già Leao, non ha senso prendere Botman quando hai Tomori e Kalulu che sono titolari inamovibili.


Oggi dietro kalulu e tomori abbiamo gabbia e kjaer.
Qualcosa serve.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando si fa mercato non si dovrebbe mai parlare di giocatori ma di cosa manca in senso assoluto.
> 
> In questo milan manca :
> -fisicità in area. Il miglior kjaer sarebbe una manna dal cielo.
> -qualità tra le linee . Se poi è un 7 che fa il 10 o un 10 che staziona in mezzo è da vedere.


Ma non devi snaturare la squadra però, se la squadra a meno fisicità ma vince ben venga capito il concetto?


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi dietro kalulu e tomori abbiamo gabbia e kjaer.
> Qualcosa serve.


Serve qualcuno certo, ma non puoi spendere 40 milioni per un giocatore che non sarebbe neanche titolare.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma non devi snaturare la squadra però, se la squadra a meno fisicità ma vince ben venga capito il concetto?


Adli e pobega mi stuzzicano parecchio.
Due belle bestie.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando si fa mercato non si dovrebbe mai parlare di giocatori ma di cosa manca in senso assoluto.
> 
> In questo milan manca :
> -fisicità in area. Il miglior kjaer sarebbe una manna dal cielo.
> -qualità tra le linee . Se poi è un 7 che fa il 10 o un 10 che staziona in mezzo è da vedere.


Adlii è stato preso perché ci credono penso eppure nessuno ne parla. Serve questo serve quello ma i giocatori ci sono. È andato via Kessie e sono arrivati Pobega e Adlii


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Serve qualcuno certo, ma non puoi spendere 40 milioni per un giocatore che non sarebbe neanche titolare.


Sai perchè il difensore lo prenderei forte?
Perchè in molte partite io vedo kalulu titolare a destra.

Calabria in alcune partite paga troppo a livello fisico.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Adlii è stato preso perché ci credono penso eppure nessuno ne parla. Serve questo serve quello ma i giocatori ci sono. È andato via Kessie e sono arrivati Pobega e Adlii


Non è detto che facciano bene anzi magari floppano. Ma la politica della società e questa. Puntare sui giovani, crescerli valorizzarli e farli giocare titolare. Per ora ha dato i suoi frutti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Luglio 2022)

Chissà perchè non siamo considerati.
Ma non ditelo ai prezzemolini che potrebbero prenderla a male


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai perchè il difensore lo prenderei forte?
> Perchè in molte partite io vedo kalulu titolare a destra.
> 
> Calabria in alcune partite paga troppo a livello fisico.


Be se fosse così ovviamente. Anche io giocherei così, ma pioli mi sa che non la vede come noi


----------



## Ambrole (16 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> La Juve attenzione che se vende de LIGT prende 2 giocatori forti e può fare:
> 
> Scezney
> Sandro
> ...


 L attacco non è male, ma dipende tutto da come rientra chiesa. Dopo un crociato non è facile ritrovare subito l esplosività e la sicurezza. Senza chiesa la Juve perde taaaaanto. Su di Maria io non mi preoccuperei troppo. Il resto della squadra, non ne vedo uno che giocherebbe titolare da noi 
Cioè anche inserendo Bremer, che sarebbe un gran colpo, ma che non credo prenderanno, resterebbero indietro


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Be se fosse così ovviamente. Anche io giocherei così, ma pioli mi sa che non la vede come noi


Perchè pioli è un maestro e sa trovare sempre le giuste contromisure per esaltare i pregi e nascondere i difetti di tutti.

Però nelle ultime gare del campionato le difficoltà di calabria io le ricordo.
Se giochi contro l'inter e lukaku va ad occupare gli spazi di calabria capirai che a livello fisico non c'è partita.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè pioli è un maestro e sa trovare sempre le giuste contromisure per esaltare i pregi e nascondere i difetti di tutti.
> 
> Però nelle ultime gare del campionato le difficoltà di calabria io le ricordo.
> Se giochi contro l'inter e lukaku va ad occupare gli spazi di calabria capirai che a livello fisico non c'è partita.


Calabria lo reputo un idolo, ma tecnicamente la penso come te anzi ti dico: per me non è da Milan tecnicamente, è da Milan perché lotta, ha carisma ed è milanista vero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Delle volte mi chiedo se il troppo milanismo mi annebbi la vista...
> 
> Comunque se il milan piazza 3 colpi giusti il campionato lo ammazza.
> Con buona pace dei books.


purtroppo è così. dico purtroppo perchè non sembra li voglia piazzare.
servono personaggi di sicuro rendimento, uno per reparto. 
100M di cartellini con la cessione di salame e magari lasciando perdere florenzi era fattibile.


----------



## El picinin (16 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Poi bisogna anche considerare che abbiam fatto 86 punti e: 1)non è facile rifarli in generale, ancor meno facile con lo stesso identico gruppo(in primis per un discorso di motivazioni); 2)non è detto che 86 punti siano sufficienti per rivincere il campionato.
> 
> In ogni caso, come scrivo sempre nei thread sulle scommesse, le quote dipendono anche dai flussi di scommesse: a torto o a ragione, chi sta scommettendo sta puntando più su Inter e Juventus ed è inevitabile che la loro quota sia più bassa.


 Che con degli arbitraggi regolar minimo,ma proprio minimo erano 92


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Calabria lo reputo un idolo, ma tecnicamente la penso come te anzi ti dico: per me non è da Milan tecnicamente, è da Milan perché lotta, ha carisma ed è milanista vero.


Calabria tecnicamente è molto forte e lo dico da quando l'ho visto esordire.
I suoi limiti sono essenzialmente fisici : passo corto negli spazi e poca fisicità nei duelli.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Poi bisogna anche considerare che abbiam fatto 86 punti e: 1)non è facile rifarli in generale, ancor meno facile con lo stesso identico gruppo(in primis per un discorso di motivazioni); 2)non è detto che 86 punti siano sufficienti per rivincere il campionato.
> 
> In ogni caso, come scrivo sempre nei thread sulle scommesse, le quote dipendono anche dai flussi di scommesse: a torto o a ragione, chi sta scommettendo sta puntando più su Inter e Juventus ed è inevitabile che la loro quota sia più bassa.



Non mi ridurrei troppo all' aritmetica nell' analizzare la scorsa stagione.

Abbiamo fatto 86 punti, ma con chiunque altro al posto di Leao, anche Rebic, saremmo arrivati FORSE a 75.
Ma forse...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai perchè il difensore lo prenderei forte?
> Perchè in molte partite io vedo kalulu titolare a destra.
> 
> Calabria in alcune partite paga troppo a livello fisico.


lo vedono tutti tranne il garante.
bremer e milinkovic erano 2 da buttare dentro senza dubbio. non parlo di gente da 100M.
con questi fai 2o se tti va male e in cl ti diverti.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> purtroppo è così. dico purtroppo perchè non sembra li voglia piazzare.
> servono personaggi di sicuro rendimento, uno per reparto.
> 100M di cartellini con la cessione di salame e magari lasciando perdere florenzi era fattibile.


Non è detto che vinci se vendi Salamella e prendi Romario non è una scienza esatta.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calabria tecnicamente è molto forte e lo dico da quando l'ho visto esordire.
> I suoi limiti sono essenzialmente fisici : passo corto negli spazi e poca fisicità nei duelli.


E bravo ma non è Arnold o cafù, Dani alves ecc


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo vedono tutti tranne il garante.
> bremer e milinkovic erano 2 da buttare dentro senza dubbio. non parlo di gente da 100M.
> con questi fai 2o se tti va male e in cl ti diverti.


Ma se prendi Bremer uno tra Tomori e Kalulu va in panchina. Sono d’accordo su Savic lui e uno che serve e spendere anche 70 milioni


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> E bravo ma non è Arnold o cafù, Dani alves ecc


Ovviamente non siamo a quel livello, assolutamente no.
Ma la dimensione spesso la fanno potenza e forza muscolare...


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non siamo a quel livello, assolutamente no.
> Ma la dimensione spesso la fanno potenza e forza muscolare...


Be si sono d’accordo, ma penso che con Kalulu a destra saremmo più forti


----------



## sunburn (16 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi ridurrei troppo all' aritmetica nell' analizzare la scorsa stagione.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto 86 punti, ma con chiunque altro al posto di Leao, anche Rebic, saremmo arrivati FORSE a 75.
> Ma forse...


Ma anche con un Leao da 7 in pagella invece che 9 ne avremmo fatti meno…
Era comunque per rendere l’idea che 86 son tanti punti. Non a caso è stato il nostro record assoluto, il secondo se contiamo gli 88 con Carletto nell’anno in cui fummo penalizzati.
Poi vabbè, ogni stagione fa storia a sè e può darsi anche che l’anno prossimo lo si vinca con 80 punti. Però l’obiettivo deve essere quello di farne almeno 86 e possibilmente di più. Impresa per nulla facile.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi ridurrei troppo all' aritmetica nell' analizzare la scorsa stagione.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto 86 punti, ma con chiunque altro al posto di Leao, anche Rebic, saremmo arrivati FORSE a 75.
> Ma forse...


L’inter senza Lukaku l’anno scorso arrivava 5 che ragionamento è? se l’Inter non avesse avuto Perisic e Brozovic non sarebbe in Champions


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma se prendi Bremer uno tra Tomori e Kalulu va in panchina. Sono d’accordo su Savic lui e uno che serve e spendere anche 70 milioni


no kalulu lo metto a destra, ma in ogni modo non le giocheranno tutte loro 2 purtroppo.
non credo che per savic servano ancora quelle cifre...


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no kalulu lo metto a destra, ma in ogni modo non le giocheranno tutte loro 2 purtroppo.
> non credo che per savic servano ancora quelle cifre...


Be vuoi mettere con il modo che giochiamo noi ? Savic in mezzo al campo e tanta roba


----------



## MagicBox (16 Luglio 2022)

Ad oggi La nostra quota ci può stare, sopratutto con riferimento all’Inter che personalmente vedo significativamente più avanti. Vedremo poi a mercato concluso.

non capisco la quota della Juve, è vero che stanno facendo acquisti sulla carta importanti ma devono colmare un gap non indifferente di punti… mi aspetterei una quota più simile alla nostra


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> nessun complotto o dispetto del mondo economico, ti sto dicendo semplicemente come fanno le quote i bookmakers e le quote iniziali tengono conto dello storico, il mercato , ripeto, non avrebbe nessuna utilità, uno perche è ancora in corso, 2 perche non è possibile oggettivamente quantificare l'impatto di questo o quell'altro acquisto. La questione mercato al massimo si riflette nell'entusiasmo dello scommettitore e li il bookmaker reagisce abbassando le quote con i volumi di scommessa piu alti. Quindi se la juve ha quote basse è perche è quella che ha vinto storicamente piu scudetti di tutti, inoltre la gente entusiasta di pogback e di maria sta puntanto in massa sull'evento vittoria campionato della juve


Eh però come spiego la quota Inter.
Storicamente non hanno vinto più di noi.
Eppure sono nettamente favoriti rispetto a noi.
Perché il mercato ha senso


----------



## Gamma (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.


Meglio così.

Non sono d'accordo, ma meglio così.
Ci sta che la Juve sia favorita, ma la distanza tra noi e la Juve (ma soprattutto l'Inter) è troppa.


----------



## Shmuk (16 Luglio 2022)

Gerry direbbe a damn good value for the money... ci fo un pensierino.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh però come spiego la quota Inter.
> Storicamente non hanno vinto più di noi.
> Eppure sono nettamente favoriti rispetto a noi.
> Perché il mercato ha senso


il bookmaker non tiene conto del mercato perche non ha strumenti oggettivi per dire se un mercato ha senso o meno, la quota bassa dell'inter è frutto di valutazioni dello scommettitore che pensa che l'inter con lukaku, la lula, lubamba e la macumba sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, quindi tanti soldi sulla vittoria dell'inter e il bookmaker non può che abbassare la quota


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Noi coi nostri centrali ci possiamo alzare tranquillamente di 50 metri.
> La juve non credo proprio.


E vero. Ma loro hanno più giocatori capaci di risolverla davanti.
l'Inter e pure più forte secondo me.
Se noi avessimo 1 esterno forte a destra per assurdo potrebbe andare bene pure uno tra Krunic Diaz e Adli.
Ma se invochiamo più qualità davanti e perché manca terribilmente. Siamo troppo dipendenti dalla fascia sinistra.


----------



## Shmuk (16 Luglio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Che con degli arbitraggi regolar minimo,ma proprio minimo erano 92



E con un finalizzatore regolare, che non si magni quel che di solito ci magniamo, anchr 100.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il bookmaker non tiene conto del mercato perche non ha strumenti oggettivi per dire se un mercato ha senso o meno, la quota bassa dell'inter è frutto di valutazioni dello scommettitore che pensa che l'inter con lukaku, la lula, lubamba e la macumba sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, quindi tanti soldi sulla vittoria dell'inter e il bookmaker non può che abbassare la quota


Dai Oronzo, siamo in un loop senza fine.
Ti ripeto quello che penso per l'ultima volta poi se non ci capiamo non fa nulla :
Io ti parlo della PRIMA quota che esce. Quella che danno ancora prima del inizio delle scommesse.
Sono quelle le quote indicative.
Poi come giustamente dici le quota vengono stravolte dalle puntate.
Ma non la prima che danno. Quella e quello che pensano che succederà. Poi per carità possono sbagliare tranquillamente.
Quella non è influenzata dalle puntate di juventini e interisti che puntano sulla loro squadra perché pensano che pogback sia un super fenomeno o che Lukaku vincerà la scarpa d'oro.
Le loro puntate sono figlie di statistiche e dati oggettivi come giustamente dicevi ma anche dalla campagna acquisti fatta al momento delle uscite delle quote.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dai Oronzo, siamo in un loop senza fine.
> Ti ripeto quello che penso per l'ultima volta poi se non ci capiamo non fa nulla :
> Io ti parlo della PRIMA quota che esce. Quella che danno ancora prima del inizio delle scommesse.
> Sono quelle le quote indicative.
> ...


si ma te l'ho gia spiegato, la prima quota la calcolano con lo storico, in gergo si chiama picchetto tecnico, vanno a prendere tutti i campionati disputati e contano quanto volte ha vinto la juve, il milan ,l'inter ecc poi prova a ragionare come fanno a tenere conto del mercato se questo non è concluso al momento della pubblicazione delle quote iniziali?
poi come fanno a valutare l'impatto di un acquisto, non si puo. La quota iniziale la calcolano come ti ho detto io, il mercato non c'entra assolutamente niente. Poi se vogliamo essere pure precisi nella quota è compreso anche l'aggio, cioè il banco guadagna qualcosa pure se "perde" e deve pagare


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma la squadra è quella dello scorso campionato con Kessie in meno ma con Pobega( non si può sapere magari farà meglio) e Origi. Come puoi dire che il Milan si è indebolito ?


Hai detto tutto tu.
Manca Kessiè. 
Qui si parla "sulla carta" ovviamente.
Poi magari Krunic segna 15 gol da trequartista e fa 10 assist.
Magari Pobega diventa più forte di SMS.
Però in questo momento, a livello di probabilità, e facile che Pobega sia molto più debole di Kessiè.
Se poi per te sono sullo stesso livello o hai l'occhio da super conoscitore di calcio (e ci può stare eh, non ti sto prendendo in giro) o sei molto filosocietario e ti va bene qualsiasi cosa succeda.
Origi al momento e ovviamente più forte di Pellegri, Lazetic e del ultimo Ibra.
Potrebbe essere lui la sorpresa. Speriamo.
Ma ad oggi e difficile dire che farà meglio di Giroud. Non che io francese sia un fenomeno. Ma Divock gioca pochissimo da anni. Vediamo la continuità che riuscirà ad avere.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Hanno un Lukaku in più,Gosens che fa la preparazione completa e probabilmente Bremer che non reputo meno forte di Skriniar. Se prendono Dybala sono loro i preferiti,arbitri permettendo.
> 
> Noi possiamo finalmente realizzare il sogno di Scaroni di arrivare quarti.


Gosens non gioca da un anno e in quel ruolo deve sostituire Perisic, che nell'ultimo anno è stato praticamente il miglior giocatore della squadra. Continuate ad ometterlo, ma è come se noi avessimo perso Leao
Lukaku lo conosciamo, sposta con le piccole ma nelle partite decisive dominava giusto quando lo marcava Romagnoli a 2 metri di distanza 
Se prendono Bremer e Dybala senza cedere nessuno il discorso cambia, ovviamente


----------



## Solo (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.


MAh...

Coi famosi 3 colpi per me partiamo in pole, altroché...

Se poi non arrivano allora siamo in calo...


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Giusto così, se non fai niente sul mercato poi.vieni scavalcato



Non è che le altre grandi abbiano fatto chissà che cosa, oltretutto un pò tutte hanno venduto o lo faranno a breve, quindi...la difesa della Juventus è imbarazzante ragazzi, hanno perso il loro miglior difensore nonostante sia mio nonno....rimaniamo un'ottima squadra, non favorita come lo scorso anno, ed il mercato non è chiuso.... calma...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Luglio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è che le altre grandi abbiano fatto chissà che cosa, oltretutto un pò tutte hanno venduto o lo faranno a breve, quindi...la difesa della Juventus è imbarazzante ragazzi, hanno perso il loro miglior difensore nonostante sia mio nonno....rimaniamo un'ottima squadra, non favorita come lo scorso anno, ed il mercato non è chiuso.... calma...


ad oggi le altre si sono potenziate,Di Maria per esempio è un super colpo, così come Lukaku. In Italia ti portano una marea di punti. Noi siamo andiamo in giro con il belga che è una tragedia,Messias che fa quel che può ma non è presentabile a certi livelli. Ad oggi siamo più scarsi dell anno scorso. Pobega non può sostituire Kessie. L'attacco fa schifo, se Origi potrà fare 20 gol alzo le mani,ma sapete che non sarà così.. bisogna sperare che Leao ripeta la scorsa stagione e non si rompa. Se no siamo nella mexda


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io penso di sì.
> Un bookmaker deve pensare ai soldi.
> Dare una quota più alta alla vera favorita ti può fare perdere milioni.
> Se il Milan avesse preso Botman, Renato e Dybala (non dico che sarebbe il mercato che bisognava fare eh) sarebbe in testa.
> ...


le quote sono in base alle giocate non tanto sl mercato. Pochi giocano il milan vincente anche tra i milanisti. Anche l'anno scorso nelle quote siamo sempre stati dietro. Con i tre che hai scritto non so quanto ci saremmo rinforzati e comunque le quote non sarebbero cambiate a mio avviso. Vediamo se arriva de ketelaere, secondo me non cambiano di una virgola. Come non cambiano se la juve cede de ligt o l'inter skriniar


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In difesa siamo super, se reggiamo anche la prossima stagione i primi 4 posti sono già centrati per noi.
> 
> Sul resto, se non troviamo qualche new entry di livello alto, non sarà facile vincere lo scudetto.
> 
> ...


perche tu pensi sia stato un miracolo, io no. È stata una evoluzione non un miracolo. Siamo ai vertici da due stagioni e mezza. Poi tutti alla partenza sono in lizza e una sola vince. Non partiamo battuti non abbiamo fatto niente che non fosse nelle nostre corde. Anzi abbiamo giocato mezza stagione senza kjaer quasi tutta senza rebic un mese e mezzo senza maignan, non elementi di secondo piano. E quest'anno saremo più forti dell'anno scorso. L'inter e la juve saranno più forti? Meglio, non voglio vincere perché gli altri sono scarsi


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Luglio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> I famosi astri allineati che ci hanno fatto subire innumerevoli errori arbitrali, tra cui l'errore più assurdo che ci sia stato dal post-Muntari
> 
> La Juve ha fatto due ottimi acquisti e mette nel motore da inizio anno Chiesa e Vlahovic, ma tutta questa fiducia e paura sull' Inter non la concepisco


chiesa non credo giocherà da subito. E col suo gioco un infortunio del genere potrebbe penalizzarlo tantissimo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.



va bene, ci sta. La corsa sarà a tre tra Milan, Inter e Juventus. Roma e Napoli staccate.


----------



## Antokkmilan (17 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no kalulu lo metto a destra, ma in ogni modo non le giocheranno tutte loro 2 purtroppo.
> non credo che per savic servano ancora quelle cifre...


Penso anche io. Però Lotito sotto i 50 non lo vende. Se il Milan offerisse 40 milioni cash più 10 di bonus( ad esempio) potrebbe accettare.


----------



## uolfetto (17 Luglio 2022)

Mi sembrano quote equilibrate. Sulla carta siamo dietro, ma non lontanissimi come era fino allo scorso anno. Certo servono almeno 2 innesti decenti(cc e difensore) altrimenti la quota a 4 diventa persino generosa.


----------



## Antokkmilan (17 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E vero. Ma loro hanno più giocatori capaci di risolverla davanti.
> l'Inter e pure più forte secondo me.
> Se noi avessimo 1 esterno forte a destra per assurdo potrebbe andare bene pure uno tra Krunic Diaz e Adli.
> Ma se invochiamo più qualità davanti e perché manca terribilmente. Siamo troppo dipendenti dalla fascia sinistra.


Non puoi dirlo dai. Magari Origi Leao fanno 40 gol chi lo sa. Lukaku magari fa flop


----------



## Antokkmilan (17 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai detto tutto tu.
> Manca Kessiè.
> Qui si parla "sulla carta" ovviamente.
> Poi magari Krunic segna 15 gol da trequartista e fa 10 assist.
> ...


Si però Kessie( che ora è diventato un fuoriclasse) ha giocato male fino ad aprile è tutti lo volevano sulla forca. Ora non dico che il Milan ha vinto senza Kessie, ma senza di lui il Milan vinceva lo stesso. Quello che è mancato di più, e il trq e l’ala destra.


----------



## Antokkmilan (17 Luglio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ad oggi le altre si sono potenziate,Di Maria per esempio è un super colpo, così come Lukaku. In Italia ti portano una marea di punti. Noi siamo andiamo in giro con il belga che è una tragedia,Messias che fa quel che può ma non è presentabile a certi livelli. Ad oggi siamo più scarsi dell anno scorso. Pobega non può sostituire Kessie. L'attacco fa schifo, se Origi potrà fare 20 gol alzo le mani,ma sapete che non sarà così.. bisogna sperare che Leao ripeta la scorsa stagione e non si rompa. Se no siamo nella mexda


Di Maria è vecchio può far bene come può fare malissimo; io non assolutamente paura della Juve che ha una difesa imbarazzante.


----------



## Garrincha (17 Luglio 2022)

Le quote ci stanno, però il mercato chiudesse oggi la Juventus rimane un'incognita in difesa laddove è la forza delle squadre di Allegri, Di Maria se è arrivato solo il nome o può ancora dare qualcosa, se Vlahovic non patirà il fate quello che volete dopo la metà campo di Allegri 

L'Inter ad oggi l'anello debole rimane Inzaghi che arranca gli ultimi venti metri, Lukaku devastante ma l'Inter l'anno scorso ha vinto comunque, non ha chiuso il campionato a 70 punti. Gosens per me è più forte di Perisic che fino all'anno scorso ha avuto una carriera da pacco postale rimandato al mittente. 

Si sottovaluta la Roma, se azzecca un paio di acquisti utili alla causa e magari un Dybala può fare il salto 

Per Napoli viceversa sembra sarà un anno di transizione se i nuovi acquisti pronti via non faranno la differenza 

Su Savic mi chiedo perché nessuna tra le grandi o pure l'ultima della Premier non abbia mai posato 60-80 milioni per lui, è strano non sia mai stato in mezzo a vicende di mercato


----------



## Milanoide (17 Luglio 2022)

Suvvia, basta con queste caxxate. 
L'anno scorso ha vinto il Lanciano ed ha fatto saltare il banco.
Tutte le quotazioni di adesso sono fake. 
Non hanno più soldi per pagare le scommesse.


----------



## Djici (17 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Non puoi dirlo dai. Magari Origi Leao fanno 40 gol chi lo sa. Lukaku magari fa flop


Hai ragione. Può succedere.
Poi magari teniamo gabbia e diventa Nesta.
Può succedere per davvero.
Ma le probabilità che succeda sono piuttosto basse. E già successo qualcosa di simile con Kalulu che si prende il posto da titolare da gennaio e la difesa diventa impossibile da sfondare.
Poi magari lukaku segnera un solo paio di gol su tutta la stagione come il Vieri rossonero. Era pure quello impensabile (o quasi). Eppure è successo. 

Però concorderai che le probabilità sono piuttosto basse che possa succedere. Sia per i nostri 40 gol in 2 che per Lukaku che faccia pena.


----------



## Antokkmilan (17 Luglio 2022)

Ripeto bisogna essere un minimo realistici ed obbiettivi. Chi parla ancora di miracolo, non tiene conto delle statistiche. Come si può vedere( se la gente si informasse invece di leggere i giornali di parte filo interisti e juventini e non voglio fare nomi), il Milan non ha vinto per puro caso, ma bensì perché la squadra è stata più forte,che piaccia o no è così! 2019-2020 6 posto; 2020-2021 2 posto; 2021-2022 1 posto; questo a casa mia, si chiama percorso di crescita. La squadra si è evoluta, cresciuta è ha vinto; non lo dico io, ci sono delle statistiche che confermano questa tesi. Veniamo alle quote: il Milan è più “debole” delle altre; questa è un altra cavolata dei media prezzolati, la squadra è sempre quella dello scorso anno( squadra che vince non si cambia mai!) con Origi in più e un Kessie in meno vero; ma, se guardiamo con attenzione, Kessie ha fatto letteralmente pena fino a marzo aprile quindi il Milan alla fine della fiera, ha vinto è giocato uguale anche senza Kessie; certo non dico che lui non è servito, ma quest’anno ha giocato in fase calante rispetto allo scorso campionato dove era letteralmente dominante. Torniamo alle quote: perché il Milan è sfavorirò? semplice, il tifosotto medio punta sulla Juve perché ha preso il campione Di Maria( peccato che oramai è solo una controfigura di quello che era al Psg o al Madrid), l’Inter ha preso il bomber Lukaku. Ora io dico semplicemente la mia opinione giusta ho sbagliata ci mancherebbe: la squadra più forte della serie A siamo noi; siamo noi perché abbiamo già vinto, abbiamo La Rosa più giovane della serie A ma con un anno d’esperienza in più e uno scudetto sul petto( questo fa tanto per il morale), la squadra gioca a memoria è abbiamo confermato lo stesso allenatore. Se dovesse arrivare qualcuno altro è una cosa in più( che ovviamente spero perché in champions siamo ancora deboli, senza miglioramenti non lo passiamo il girone) per questa serie A.


----------



## Antokkmilan (17 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Può succedere.
> Poi magari teniamo gabbia e diventa Nesta.
> Può succedere per davvero.
> Ma le probabilità che succeda sono piuttosto basse. E già successo qualcosa di simile con Kalulu che si prende il posto da titolare da gennaio e la difesa diventa impossibile da sfondare.
> ...


Dipende anche dal contesto; nel Milan di oggi dove la prassi e valorizzare i giovani e molto probabile. In tre anni, il Milan ha valorizzato Theo( giocatore scarso e matto secondo i media), Kalulu, Bennacer, Saelemakers, Tonali, Tomori( pure lui una scommessa visto che era in tribuna al Chelsea).


----------



## Antokkmilan (17 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Può succedere.
> Poi magari teniamo gabbia e diventa Nesta.
> Può succedere per davvero.
> Ma le probabilità che succeda sono piuttosto basse. E già successo qualcosa di simile con Kalulu che si prende il posto da titolare da gennaio e la difesa diventa impossibile da sfondare.
> ...


Non credo sinceramente. Obiettivamente Lukaku farà 20 gol, ma questo non è scudetto assicurato. Obiettivamente penso che Leao-Origi- Giroud vanno tutti e tre in doppia cifra


----------



## ilPresidente (17 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pochi dubbi tra i bookmakers. Lo scudetto 2022/2023 sarà un affare tra Juve e Inter. La vittoria dei bianconeri è quotata 2,6 volte la posta in palio. L'Inter è a 2,7. Staccatissimo il Milan a 4,2. Il Napoli si gioca a 10,00.



ottimo!


----------

